# A model S owner...



## RAD

cares for the environment, but not for their neighbour










I initially just walked over to check out the colour... is it Midnight Silver?


----------



## Michael Russo

RAD said:


> I initially just walked over to check out the colour... is it Midnight Silver?


Looks a little light for Midnight Silver. If this was a pre-facelifted S they had a different, IMHO less attractive lighter grey before... hard to tell here with the light...


----------



## Jean-Pierre Malef

Who care about the color of his car, he is just using 2 parking places because he didn't find the option to ask his car to park correctly by him self.

Enough money to buy the car, to stupid to use it.


----------



## Michael Russo

Jean-Pierre Malef said:


> Who care about the color of his car, he is just using 2 parking places because he didn't find the option to ask his car to park correctly by him self.
> 
> Enough money to buy the car, to stupid to use it.


Jean-Pierre, this was evidently @RAD 's intent in posting this, see his first sentence before the pic. The point on color was just merely to indicate this particular S drew his attention for at least two reasons.

This being said, trust _we all agree with you_: money does not buy manners!


----------



## SSonnentag

Perhaps he knew the items he is buying required extra space in order to get them into the car.


----------



## SSonnentag

I've been know to take up 4 spaces with my crewcab, longbed, dually pickup. Some places just don't make spaces long enough or wide enough for fullsize vehicles.


----------



## VATesla4Me

SSonnentag said:


> I've been know to take up 4 spaces with my crewcab, longbed, dually pickup. Some places just don't make spaces long enough or wide enough for fullsize vehicles.


I can understand the issue regarding large vehicles, however I would then propose that such drivers should seek out the less populated area of the parking lot out of courtesy.


----------



## SSonnentag

VATesla4Me said:


> I can understand the issue regarding large vehicles, however I would then propose that such drivers should seek out the less populated area of the parking lot out of courtesy.


You don't navigate such vehicles or find adequate parking space anywhere but the less populated areas of parking lots.


----------



## KarenRei

I am very seriously contemplating driving around with a set of wheel dollies in the car, so that when there's someone parked in a charging space....

It'd work for double-parkers too


----------

